# Experienced Coder looking for recommendations for Remote Coding with flexible hours



## mloughry (Feb 16, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a company/agency looking for coders with some experience and flexible hours?  I can't work a straight 9-5, I'm looking for something where I can work part-time or break up the hours because the contract I was hired for ended unexpectedly, with no notice.  Pay can be flexible, it's more about convenience for me.  I have ED, Outpatient, Clinic and HCC experience.  Or a good place to look other than here or Career Builder.  Thanks


----------



## atrevarichie (Feb 18, 2016)

Good morning,

Try looking on Indeed.com, there you will be able to find many opportunities for coders. Good luck


----------



## blazingburgundy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Remote coding jobs part time and full time*

Hello:

Peak Health Solutions, 3M HIS, NAMAS/DoctorsManagement, UASI, Advize Health (formerly Sunera), Altegra Health, Oxford HIM (formerly OnAssignment), United Healthcare, The Coding Institute, and CodeBusters offer full time remote positions with good medical, dental, 401K, and PTO benefits. Look these companies up online and apply.

Best of luck to you.

G. Elizabeth Wilson
Buffalo, NY


----------



## rbandaru (Feb 25, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

 Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

